# gas in air filter



## rossco (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a newish 6hp. Craftsman lawnmower that is leaking gas into the air filter. a small red plastic tube feeds into where the air filter screws on and after filling the tank with gas, leaks profusely out of this red tube. any ideas? is there carb ajustments I should try?


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

might want to check needle & seat its possible its not sealing properly also check float setting and shake float for gas inside float


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, check the carb out, did you store it properly last....fuel stabilizer... what engine, briggs, tecumseh, honda?


----------



## rossco (Jul 9, 2005)

should there be a float in teh gas tank? I didn't see one. as for the needle, should I screw it all the way down and then back 1-2 turns? I don't think it's a honda or brigs/strat...the only decals on top read 'Eager-1' and 'Craftsman 6.0hP' do they make there own house brand engine?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no, it may be a tecumseh,......and no the float and needle are in the fuel bowl, located on the bottom of the carb, in which point the bowl is held on by either a bowl nut....means its unadjustable, or a combination of bowl nut and fuel mixture needle. and the mixture needle has nothing to do with the gas problem, its the float needle, and or the float, inside the float bowl. and craftsman uses briggs, tecs, or hondas on their pushers. but if the mower was used, put up for more then a couple months without using and fuel stabilizer, the carb will gum up, and there for the fuel problem will most likely occur. since gas starts to go rancid after a month or so. and fuel stabilizer far extends the fuels life, making it easy to store em with fuel in em for months. oh and as for engine brand, it still should have a label on it saying what it was "powered by" briggs or honda or tecumseh.


----------

